# couple ???'s



## trigger (Dec 22, 2011)

ordered a 4x4 actuator for my 08 outlander 500xt needed to know if anybody has changed them before and anything i need to expect when pulling it off 
also when pullin the valve covers and valve cover gaskets other than cleaning above them so no dirt falls in what else do i need to becareful of doin:thinking:
thanks for all help possible


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

trigger said:


> ordered a 4x4 actuator for my 08 outlander 500xt needed to know if anybody has changed them before and anything i need to expect when pulling it off
> also when pullin the valve covers and valve cover gaskets other than cleaning above them so no dirt falls in what else do i need to becareful of doin:thinking:
> thanks for all help possible


I'm not sure about the Outti's but on my gade the rear valve cover is a pain to pull off no room to work, and no room to remove the cover.. only thing i can think of is becarefull when taking the cover off not to drag the gasket or gasket surface across the timing chain so you dont damage it and when you put it back together dont over torque the bolts, plastic valves covers...


----------

